# Vostok Amphibian Classic 170 First Impressions



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Meranom released 4 versions in this series ranging in price from $93-103usd. I'm not sure exactly when, but two have been out of stock for a little while, including the one I got from ebay. Komandirskie has them a little cheaper and they are out of stock on the same ones. I'm sure many will notice this price is higher than the standard Amphibia classics, but I think you get more for the money with these watches which I will go into more detail below.

I'm sure most of you are going to be familiar with the Amphibia, but I'll include some basics for those who aren't.

The one I got is the 170862. The reported movements are 2426.02(or 2426.12?) for the two with the 24h hand and 2416 for the other two. Mine lacks a date function while the others all have it.
Many of the features of this watch are common to most Amphibias. It has an acrylic crystal. The screw down crown feels loose when you unscrew it, just like other Amphibias. The 170862/863 have 24h bezels and the 864/865 have 60 minute bezels.

Case dimensions I measured are:
Case size: 42x15.25mm (including dome crystal, but not including crown)
Lug-to-lug: 46mm
Lug width: 22mm
Weight with supplied strap: 95g
Stainless steel case and caseback (not sure what type of SS as they don't specify).

The 42mm width is offset by the relatively short lug-to-lug and the 22mm lug width sort of creates the illusion of a narrower case. There's also a nice curve to the case which is even more pronounced than many others. I think it wears well on my 7" wrist and doesn't really feel or look like a 42mm watch. This does give it more of a square appearance which some may or may not like.

The supplied polyurethane strap is actually quite nice and I find it very comfortable, but I kind of like polyurethane straps. For reference my wrist is about 18cm (7"). The strap should fit wrists from about 17cm to 22cm just going by my ruler. So I'm at the next to first hole with the watch fitting snug on my wrist. At least at this point I see no reason to swap it out for a different one, which as many know is uncharacteristic of a Vostok as I see most people tend to swap out the bracelet straight away.

A casual look at this watch does not give the impression of a Vostok. Like it or love it not many have the secondary dial for the seconds hand. The bezel and Milsub type sword hands are at least somewhat unVostoklike and the dial has a lot of detail and craftsmanship not found on many others from the brand. The supplied aluminum bezel insert appears to be the same size as the SKX bezels as near as I can measure with my calipers, but I don't have a SKX one handy to verify, so don't take that to the bank. Speaking of the bezel insert, the black color changes to blue incrementally from 6 to 18. I think you can see this in the pictures, but it's hard to make it out on the wrist unless the light hits it just right as the blue is quite dark. I guess technically you could call it a batman, but most of the time it just looks black. I'm not a big fan of batman bezels, but on this one it works for me as the effect is very subtle.

This watch is not what I would call a true GMT because the 24hr hand is always synchronized with the main hour hand and can't be independently adjusted. You can get GMT functionality with the bezel. In my case GMT is +6 where I live, so I set the bezel to line up 6 with the 12 hour mark and now the 24hr hand will read the current GMT time on the bezel. Naturally you could do the same thing with an alternate time zone.

The bezel is typical of Vostok and is bi-directional. I do like how it looks, but I'm not all that thrilled with how it operates. The bezel is mostly smooth and round, but does have 12 chamfers around the top which allow you to grip it. They don't grip very well which makes the bezel a little hard to turn. I know I could loosen the spring a bit, but I think then the bezel would be too easily moved if bumped. I don't really plan on moving the bezel much, so this isn't a big issue for me. The two non-24hr hand versions have a different style of bezel which appear to be easier to grip, so maybe this is by design.

The case finish is very nice. The shape and design reminds me very much of the 62MAS with it's simplistic straight lines. I rather like that in a tool watch. The case has a very nicely brushed finish which I also rather like in a tool watch. Despite the straight lines and corners the watch is smooth to the touch. The only sharp edges I found were the inside of the lugs in the 4 places where they square off at the corners. I don't really see that being much of an issue. The underside of the case where it comes into contact with your arm is chamfered and even where it's least obvious the attention to detail is good. The crown has nicely knurled sides and the "B" Vostok logo. I'm sure it's the same one you can get OEM from Vostok for their other watches, but nice that you don't have to. I wasn't sure I'd like the 17 case as it just seems out of proportion to it's width and length. On the wrist it looks great, so I'm happy with it so far.

The crystal is nicely domed. It appears to flatten at about twice the length of the minute indices, so it creates a very aesthetic distortion at sharp angles. As is characteristic of acrylic light reflections are minimal and it looks very clear. Naturally regular polishing will be required to keep it that way.

The dial is simply a work of art. Hopefully enough detail is provided in the macro shot to appreciate it. There's a lot of detail that is lost at a distance, but comes in very sharp when you look close enough. There's a bit of a sunburst effect that comes through in the pictures. As you can see the applied indices look very nice. I couldn't find any defects or misalignment on any of them. I'm not a big fan of secondary seconds dials, but with the addition of the 24hr hand I think it's a welcome addition to this watch. Scuba Dude has never looked better and you don't get that on any of the other watches in this series. The lume looks the same as on the Meranom web site. So far it looks great. I'll have to spend a few nights with it to see how it really performs. It's not a big deal, but I kinda wish the 24hr hand was a different color like red or orange, at least at the point. On the 170863 it is blue.

As previously mentioned the 24hr versions in this series are out of stock and I'm not sure if they will ever come back. For purely selfish reasons I hope they don't, but if they do I think they are well worth picking up. If someone else picks up one of the non-24hr versions it would be nice to see some on the wrist shots and hear what your impression is.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Great pictures and review. I'm trying to decide between the GMT Scuba and another Amphibian Classic. Need some great pictures of the one below now as the Meranom pictures are always so flat. They never do the watch justice.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Is the case the same as the 150?
Hopefully they’ve relocated the spring bar holes in the 170...


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

So cool, congratulations

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Weissen said:


> Is the case the same as the 150?
> Hopefully they've relocated the spring bar holes in the 170...


I don't have a 150 I can compare it with so I couldn't say, but from the pictures I've seen of the 150 it seems to be reasonably different. The main structure of the case seems to be thicker and the corners are more square. The lug holes are right in the bottom corner which seems a bit odd since the case isn't very rounded at the ends and there's more clearance than there probably needs to be.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Okay, the 170 seems to be a variant of the 150 series with options for a few different movements, dials, hands, bezels and a brushed case instead of being polished.
Shame about the spring bar holes. They are too low and too far out IMO, and you always get that gap between the strap and the case.

That is a great looking piece you have there in any case, that blue face is stunning.
Might get have to get one myself (once my “in transit” 420BO5PU eventually rocks up from mother Russia that is  )


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice review, well done.

I'll just add a minor comment on the stock strap: it's pretty rigid and I guess will need some time to soften. I actually had to loosen it a bit as I was having pins and needles in the hand despite having tightened it the same way as with other watches. I like this strap anyway, it adds a bit of roughness and vintage flavour in my view.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Urethane straps aren't as flexible as silicone. They are generally stronger and more durable, but there's different grades of both. Urethane straps are usually cheaper, not necessarily because they are inferior, but because they are cheaper to produce.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Weissen said:


> That is a great looking piece you have there in any case, that blue face is stunning.
> Might get have to get one myself (once my "in transit" 420BO5PU eventually rocks up from mother Russia that is  )


If I were to get an SE, it would be that one. I like the black face and it's one of the few others that have the sword hands. I think it has the anti-magnetic caseback as well.


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

Meranom has *nothing *to do with it, it's factories production. Your post is misleading in this regard, but otherwise - great, thank you.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Heinrich Faust said:


> Meranom has *nothing *to do with it, it's factories production. Your post is misleading in this regard, but otherwise - great, thank you.


Yes, good point. I suppose it's more accurate to say Meranom listed them.


----------



## Mechanicalman (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I just received my 170 on Friday, and there is very little I can add to the excellent review by dfwcowboy. The watch came well packaged from Meranom and arrived in about three weeks. 

The good:
Stunning blue dial, (outstanding, really) beefy brushed case, nice bezel, decent strap but a dust magnet. 

The not so good:
Finish is a little rough on the inside of the lugs (not a big deal), and of course, the darn low lug holes! I think Vostok must drill them low to accommodate the thick stock strap end. It really limits the strap options. I have it on a two piece NATO strap and I think it works. A strap with a thin end will look out of proportion and will sit way too low on the case. 

Other than the lug holes, love this watch. Vostok continues to up their game. I wore it on Saturday and two people I was speaking with commented on it. It looks like a $500+ watch. I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## Mechanicalman (Dec 26, 2017)

Here are some quick photos.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I think it was mentionned in the past that the reason for the low lug holes of the 150 case was that the 150 is actually a "de-hooded" 090. The lug holes on the 090 are low because of the hood. And the 170 is basically a brushed 150.
I might mix things up though, all the more since I don't own a 090 as I don't like its shape (except for the 1967s).


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Mechanicalman said:


> Hi everyone, I just received my 170 on Friday, and there is very little I can add to the excellent review by dfwcowboy. The watch came well packaged from Meranom and arrived in about three weeks.
> 
> The good:
> Stunning blue dial, (outstanding, really) beefy brushed case, nice bezel, decent strap but a dust magnet.
> ...


Looks great on a two piece nato. I think I will swap out the strap at some point, but I haven't decided what to go with. I'd like to get a dr.seikostain amphibia strap, but all he sells right now are the clear ones.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

The dodecagon bezel and sunburst dial are stunning, do/did/will Vostok market a 710 version?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


>


Take off that sticker :-d


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Mechanicalman said:


> Here are some quick photos.


Oh yeah, that's the shiz. Looks great. 
The 150/170 case is so solid I think they will still be around when the sun finally burns out.
Is that an old Penn reel in the background?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Parkgate said:


> The dodecagon bezel and sunburst dial are stunning, do/did/will Vostok market a 710 version?


Lol I usually keep the sticker until it falls off by itself!
I still have the sticker under the case of my Slavamphibia.
I know...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Excellent review, excellent pics! Congrats and thanks for showing it!


----------



## Mechanicalman (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Weissen, thank you. 

Yes, that is an old JC Higgins reel made by Penn from the 60s. The swan next to it is a hood ornament from a 1949 Packard.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Not surprisingly the watch while in specs for the movement was not quite as good as it could be. In the standard dial up position the error was +26 s/d with a beat error of .6ms. A bit of regulation got it looking a bit better. I'm getting from a +3 to a -8 s/d from the 5 different positions I checked. I keep checking it over the next few weeks to see if it changes much.


----------



## popatha (Aug 20, 2012)

nice review, thx


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Our friend said in ts review that the dimensions of the 170 are a bit different from those of the 150. I made a "visual check" and the 170 looks a bit more "square" than the 150: a bit wider, a bit less tall. I ordered an electronic caliper to make more precise measurements.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> Our friend said in ts review that the dimensions of the 170 are a bit different from those of the 150. I made a "visual check" and the 170 looks a bit more "square" than the 150: a bit wider, a bit less tall. I ordered an electronic caliper to make more precise measurements.


I didn't want to go searching for my digital caliper at the time so I actually made the measurements with my trusty old analog one. it's just as accurate as at least some of the digital ones. Perhaps even more so since you can interpolate down to around .001".


----------



## coralito (Jul 20, 2017)

the box I think is simply the old 150 brushed, with the insertion of the short pins, although I have not had any complications for it. The rest is gold ground.


----------



## kabanofff (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

I have to admit I've become a huge fan of vostok, got my first one recently and will be modding it but I wear it more then my other watches. Gets attention.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

New model announced:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow!
Happy to have missed last night's auction, so the Feb. budget is still available.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Another novelty, AMPHIBIA 170548, a sandwich dial.


----------



## RPatrickM (Feb 8, 2020)

42mm x 46mm case. Good size. I wonder how big does it compare to the K35 and Amphibia 110 case.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

thx guys..170548 incoming..


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

The 170 case spring bar holes have been raised, a nearly central lug position makes the fitting of a stainless bracelet almost impossible, I know as I've tried (the 170 case will need special end links). This is great for strap wearers, bad for bracelet wearers, I comprimised and fitted a heavy mesh.
The stock straps are short, a wrist over 7 inch in circumferance will struggle (I'm 7.25" cold and 7.5" when sweaty hot). My 170549 is gorgeous (the sunburst blue is fantastic) as are all the new 170's (bar the standard short strap) but, being me, and having spotted the deepest blue big bezel insert on the old t'interweb and having a large T1 bezel to fit it into, it had to be done (and it arrived this morning!).
Posted earlier in other threads but in case (pun) anyone has missed it here it is (the top pic is a macro shot under harsh light, so even the dust in the crown is visible, impossible to see with the naked eye):


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

RPatrickM said:


> 42mm x 46mm case. Good size. I wonder how big does it compare to the K35 and Amphibia 110 case.


I don't have a K35, but the 110 is considerably different. It's 2mm longer and there's almost no curvature to the lugs, so it wears much larger.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Parkgate said:


> The 170 case spring bar holes have been raised, a nearly central lug position makes the fitting of a stainless bracelet almost impossible, I know as I've tried (the 170 case will need special end links). This is great for strap wearers, bad for bracelet wearers, I comprimised and fitted a heavy mesh.
> The stock straps are short, a wrist over 7 inch in circumferance will struggle (I'm 7.25" cold and 7.5" when sweaty hot). My 170549 is gorgeous (the sunburst blue is fantastic) as are all the new 170's (bar the standard short strap) but, being me, and having spotted the deepest blue big bezel insert on the old t'interweb and having a large T1 bezel to fit it into, it had to be done (and it arrived this morning!).
> Posted earlier in other threads but in case (pun) anyone has missed it here it is (the top pic is a macro shot under harsh light, so even the dust in the crown is visible, impossible to see with the naked eye):


The 862 has the same color and sunburst effect. Straps are a bit of a problem with the 170 case as well. It has to be a pretty thick strap or it doesn't look very good since the lug holes sit low on the case.

Here's the 863 with a thick leather strap which isn't too bad. I have the 548 on order, so I might do a mesh strap on that one. I'd be interested to know where you got yours.


----------



## mugsy40 (Nov 12, 2011)

Heinrich Faust said:


> Meranom has *nothing *to do with it, it's factories production. Your post is misleading in this regard, but otherwise - great, thank you.


Agreed, good comments.


----------



## RPatrickM (Feb 8, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't have a K35, but the 110 is considerably different. It's 2mm longer and there's almost no curvature to the lugs, so it wears much larger.


Which one wears larger? 110 or 170?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

RPatrickM said:


> Which one wears larger? 110 or 170?


The 110. It's also not at all comfortable on my wrist because there's almost no curvature. Someone with a bigger/flatter wrist might not have that problem, but personally the 110 case is my least favorite out of all the amfibs.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> The 110. It's also not at all comfortable on my wrist because there's almost no curvature. Someone with a bigger/flatter wrist might not have that problem, but personally the 110 case is my least favorite out of all the amfibs.


I agree about the 110 case, I've sent a PM about the mesh.


----------



## RPatrickM (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyone checked if the crown is Stainless Steel or Plated? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

RPatrickM said:


> Anyone checked if the crown is Stainless Steel or Plated? Thanks in advance.


The crown on the 170 series is the higher quality stainless version.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> The 862 has the same color and sunburst effect. Straps are a bit of a problem with the 170 case as well. It has to be a pretty thick strap or it doesn't look very good since the lug holes sit low on the case.
> 
> Here's the 863 with a thick leather strap which isn't too bad. I have the 548 on order, so I might do a mesh strap on that one. I'd be interested to know where you got yours.


170862 and 863 were available again on meranom this morning.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Love mine...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

...


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Well thanks to you guys pictures I decided to get a 170862 from Meranom. Now the hard part waiting for it to get here.  Now time to sell my other vostok.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

coujer said:


> Well thanks to you guys pictures I decided to get a 170862 from Meranom. Now the hard part waiting for it to get here.  Now time to sell my other vostok.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I did the same. I ain't selling anything tho...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

These are really cool! Unfortunately I'm not buying anything for a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not surprisingly the watch while in specs for the movement was not quite as good as it could be. In the standard dial up position the error was +26 s/d with a beat error of .6ms. A bit of regulation got it looking a bit better. I'm getting from a +3 to a -8 s/d from the 5 different positions I checked. I keep checking it over the next few weeks to see if it changes much.
> 
> View attachment 14802383


Is this the same issue mariomart had?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for an 862 too and it's all dfwcowboy's fault. This watch is probably the nicest looking Vostok I've seen yet and I'm really excited at having managed to order one, especially after reading the review and seeing those pics. Thanks


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I'm waiting for an 862 too and it's all dfwcowboy's fault. This watch is probably the nicest looking Vostok I've seen yet and I'm really excited at having managed to order one, especially after reading the review and seeing those pics. Thanks


I agree.


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

I really like these...except the scuba guy haha


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jarettlee said:


> I really like these...except the scuba guy haha


Comrade moderator, I think we have a member asking to be banned here....! :-d :rodekaart

You don't like the scuba dude? You can't just turn up on the Russian forum and say things like that. It's as iconic as the Rolex crown or Breitling wings. ;-)

If you like the 170862 and want it without the scuba dude, try the 170863.
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-170863.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Comrade moderator, I think we have a member asking to be banned here....! :-d :rodekaart
> 
> You don't like the scuba dude? You can't just turn up on the Russian forum and say things like that. It's as iconic as the Rolex crown or Breitling wings. ;-)
> 
> ...


I have both!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I have both!


Hahaha, figures! Don't encourage me!


----------



## krishnapur (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

I hope everyone is staying safe.

A couple of quick picks for you of the Vostok Amphibia Classic 170549.

View attachment 15077785


View attachment 15077787


There are a few more and a review at my blog.

Check out the different lug positions here (sorry not the best pics)

170549 - centred









170864 - low and further out like the 150


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Well just got my 862 today and freaking love it. The strap is too tight for me so I'll be getting a different strap. But it is gorgeous. Pictures don't do it justice.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

coujer said:


> Well just got my 862 today and freaking love it. The strap is too tight for me so I'll be getting a different strap. But it is gorgeous. Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Welcome to the 862 club. Great aren't they? I haven't taken mine off since it arrived.

One thing I will say about the strap...be careful what you buy to swap it with. The holes in the lugs are VERY low down, I'm guessing to accommodate the thick silicone strap. Here's what mine looks like with a metal bracelet. It looks great until you see it side on like this:


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Welcome to the 862 club. Great aren't they? I haven't taken mine off since it arrived.
> 
> One thing I will say about the strap...be careful what you buy to swap it with. The holes in the lugs are VERY low down, I'm guessing to accommodate the thick silicone strap. Here's what mine looks like with a metal bracelet. It looks great until you see it side on like this:
> 
> View attachment 15084395


I saw that, I've got a NATO on it now till I find a suitable strap for it. But at certain angle can see the bottom of case. Thank you for the advice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

This watch is lovely!


----------



## pj228 (Oct 9, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Love mine...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Is the bezel removable like the others? I really like that model and dial, but having no markings on the bezel to time things makes it seem like a waste to me, so I would probably swap in one if I order one.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I had a 170862, and sold it pretty quick. At the time I liked a different Vostok GMT better, couldn't justify owning the two (blasphemy!) and liked the fit of the 960762, better... after swapping to the strap adapter and a single-pass NATO. And then I sold that one, too. 

But recently have been on a total Vostok binge. Got another 960762 set up exactly the same way. I remembered not liking the 170 case, but am absolutely loving the 710 case. Dimensions seem similar - does anyone else who owns both care to chime in with differences which might make up for my current satisfaction with the 710 case where previously the 170 just wasn't doing it for me...?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> I had a 170862, and sold it pretty quick. At the time I liked a different Vostok GMT better, couldn't justify owning the two (blasphemy!) and liked the fit of the 960762, better... after swapping to the strap adapter and a single-pass NATO. And then I sold that one, too.
> 
> But recently have been on a total Vostok binge. Got another 960762 set up exactly the same way. I remembered not liking the 170 case, but am absolutely loving the 710 case. Dimensions seem similar - does anyone else who owns both care to chime in with differences which might make up for my current satisfaction with the 710 case where previously the 170 just wasn't doing it for me...?


Hmmm, I don't have a 710, but I do have the 170862. One of my all time fave case shapes is the tonneau and the 170 is much closer to this than the 710. I prefer the way the 170 case tapers at the lugs, being closer to a right angle than the 710. Not to mention, the Scuba dude with a subdial on sunburst blue kind of sealed it 

The 170862 seems to have disappeared from the site now.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> I think it was mentionned in the past that the reason for the low lug holes of the 150 case was that the 150 is actually a "de-hooded" 090. The lug holes on the 090 are low because of the hood. And the 170 is basically a brushed 150.
> I might mix things up though, all the more since I don't own a 090 as I don't like its shape (except for the 1967s).


reported for not liking the 090 case


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

pj228 said:


> Is the bezel removable like the others? I really like that model and dial, but having no markings on the bezel to time things makes it seem like a waste to me, so I would probably swap in one if I order one.


well if you haven't already found out since six months ago - yes, it's removable, pretty easily at that


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> reported for not liking the 090 case


Come on man, you can't quote me from nine months ago! This has left enough time for opinions to change... even though mine hasn't


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

marathonna said:


> View attachment 15550414


Nice, thought about buying this from komandirskie, but I've bought so many watches lately so no way... maybe in a year or so...


----------



## LukaT993 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, and looking to buy my first Amphibia
I am thinking between the 170549 and 170805.
I don't see a lot of opinions on the 805. Guess it just comes down to personal preference. Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

LukaT993 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, and looking to buy my first Amphibia
> I am thinking between the 170549 and 170805.
> I don't see a lot of opinions on the 805. Guess it just comes down to personal preference. Any thoughts?
> 
> thanks


You should really give thought to whether you need/want a date window given that these watches do not have a quickset. My first Amphibia had a date (like the 805) and I quickly sold it in favor of a no-date (like the 549) because I wear the watches infrequently and I quickly tired of the time it took to advance the date. Not an issue if this will be your everyday watch or one you wear every other day. (I think the power reserve is around 30 hours so you basically need to wear it that frequently to keep it running.)


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

I just ordered my first Vostok today... a modded 170 with a lume dial from vostok-watches24.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DC Lavman said:


> You should really give thought to whether you need/want a date window given that these watches do not have a quickset. My first Amphibia had a date (like the 805) and I quickly sold it in favor of a no-date (like the 549) because I wear the watches infrequently and I quickly tired of the time it took to advance the date. Not an issue if this will be your everyday watch or one you wear every other day. (I think the power reserve is around 30 hours so you basically need to wear it that frequently to keep it running.)


Or you just wind it up manually when you don't wear it... or you have ca. 30 Amphibias with different dates on them to choose from


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> ...or you have ca. 30 Amphibias with different dates on them to choose from


People, we are in the presence of genius. 


Instagram: @vta_watch


----------

